# 7 months old, do you think these ears will ever go up?



## Gino (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Not at this age but they look liked they would have gone up if you had taped them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2020)

We did tape. It was not a good experience for him. He scratched at the posts until his ears bled.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like he's got a bit of Samoyed in him, good looing


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2020)

Both of his parents were standard black and tan shepherds. There were 3 white ones in the litter.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

To be honest, I am not at all a fan of taping a shepherd’s ears. You say he scratched his ears until they bled when you taped, so that easily could have done damage to the ears to _prevent_ them from going up now. Imo, it would have been better to let his ears do what they were going to do since in the end that’s always how it works. If they’re meant to go up, they will. It looks like they may still go up to me. Give it more time.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I agree with Pytheis. I think they will go up when they are ready. Be patient.

Like Sabis Mom, I am not a fan of taping. There is no way to prove that taping helps ears to stand. But there IS proof that taping can damage ears and keep them from standing.

I would rather take my chances and not interfere with the natural outcome whatever that might be. I've had several GSD's over the years and have never had one that the ears did not eventually stand. 

It's rare that ears don't stand, but it seems by the posts here that most everyone's dogs' ears never come up unless they do something unnatural to "help" them. That's just not the case so don't give up. I think they will come up in time.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> To be honest, I am not at all a fan of taping a shepherd’s ears. You say he scratched his ears until they bled when you taped, so that easily could have done damage to the ears to _prevent_ them from going up now. Imo, it would have been better to let his ears do what they were going to do since in the end that’s always how it works. If they’re meant to go up, they will. It looks like they may still go up to me. Give it more time.


Hi, thanks for the reply. I agree with you. His ears don't seem damaged. But I believe the taping is no good either.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2020)

Pawsed said:


> I agree with Pytheis. I think they will go up when they are ready. Be patient.
> 
> Like Sabis Mom, I am not a fan of taping. There is no way to prove that taping helps ears to stand. But there IS proof that taping can damage ears and keep them from standing.
> 
> ...


Thank you !!


----------



## EdyMol (Aug 22, 2020)

Some dogs take longer to stand their ear but most common development is to have them upright by 4 months. It is not a rule though, so be patient. I think the most important is to know they are 100% healthy.


----------



## Chibi Tsuna (Aug 11, 2020)

Gino said:


> View attachment 562264


I’m not going to like . He looks so cute with his ears half up like that .


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2020)

EdyMol said:


> Some dogs take longer to stand their ear but most common development is to have them upright by 4 months. It is not a rule though, so be patient. I think the most important is to know they are 100% healthy.


Thank you!


----------

